# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WPF >  گرد کردن گوشه های Button

## cardano7

سلام
چطور میشه در برنامه ی زیر گوشه های Button را گرد کرد؟
ساده ترین راه چیه؟

<UserControl x:Class="WindowsFormsApplication8.UserControl1"
    xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
    xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
    Height="154" Width="177">
    <Grid>
        
        <Rectangle Name="rectangle1" Stroke="Black" RadiusX="10" RadiusY="10" >
        </Rectangle>

        <Button Name="rectangle2" Foreground="Black" Margin="3,3,3,3" >
            <Button.Background >
                <LinearGradientBrush StartPoint="0,0" EndPoint="1,1">
                    <GradientStop Color="Green" Offset="0.0" />
                    <GradientStop Color="White" Offset="0.9" />
                </LinearGradientBrush>
            </Button.Background>
        </Button>
    </Grid>
</UserControl>

----------


## homan1374

میتونی از template ها استفاده کنی
تو template یه Border بزار 
Border یه ویژگی به نام CornerRadius
داره که هرچی مقدارشو بیشتر بدی گوشه های گرد تر میشن

----------


## cardano7

> میتونی از template ها استفاده کنی
> تو template یه Border بزار 
> Border یه ویژگی به نام CornerRadius
> داره که هرچی مقدارشو بیشتر بدی گوشه های گرد تر میشن


مرسیییییییییییییی
کد را اصلاح کردم:
<UserControl x:Class="WindowsFormsApplication8.UserControl1"
    xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation"
    xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml"
    Height="103" Width="307">
    <Grid Width="307" Height="104">
        <Grid.Resources>
            <Style x:Key="myStyle" TargetType="Button">
                <Setter Property="Template">
                    <Setter.Value>
                        <ControlTemplate TargetType="{x:Type Button}">
                                <Border Background="{TemplateBinding Background}" CornerRadius="10,10,10,10" x:Name="border1">
                                    <Grid>
                                        <ContentPresenter/>
                                    </Grid>
                                </Border>
                        </ControlTemplate>
                    </Setter.Value>
                </Setter>
            </Style>
        </Grid.Resources>

        <Button Name="rectangle2" Style="{StaticResource myStyle}" Margin="84,37,74,35">
            <Button.Background >
                <LinearGradientBrush StartPoint="-.25,-.25" EndPoint="1.5,1.5">
                    <GradientStop Color="Green" Offset="0.0" />
                    <GradientStop Color="White" Offset="0.9" />
                </LinearGradientBrush>
            </Button.Background>
        </Button>
    </Grid>
</UserControl>


به نظر شما همین خوبه یا میشه بهتر هم نوشت. یک مقدار کد طولانی به نظر میاد.

----------


## رضا عربلو

کدی که نوشتید خوبه.

----------

